# Beau Technique vs raging bull, British bulldog & battered Bavarian.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

A few random after shots of a couple of protection details and a slightly scorn BMW Z4 all treated by Beau Technique.
Firstly. Lamborghini gallardo...
































































Next up. Aston Martin vantage s...





































Now for a more major job. Last time I played with an alpina variant of the BMW Z4 was quite some time back. Quite a brute and cracking in alpina blue. Trade client was needing this turning over quick sharp. Sadly, this moved into a larger job than firstly perceived. Some many man hours were entailed in gaining what can be aimed at a passable increase in overall finish and appearance. Im sure the pictures will do the talking...








































































































































Some serious wash preparation in the usual guise with various brushes and cleaners from the likes of Valetpro, Autosmart, Autobrite direct and so on. Some serious contamination was removed through the de-tar and clay stage. Once finally rinsed, dried and wheeled into the unit. this was brought to my attention...























































A vast amount of what seemed to be tree sap etchings in the clearcoat. Not a good look nor good to the vehicles finish. Paintwork was measuring a relatively safe and healthy 120 - 150 microns. Some cutting sets were neccesary to gain removement of these etchings and some serious refinement to gain the needed results. Here is what was achieved...




























Quite a vast improvement but the odd speckle remained. Overall imrpovement was achieved and quite well visible.










Wing before...










During...










And after...










As you can see here. Some heavy work and a plentiful amount of compound dust created...























































A much needed through foam and wash down to remove all the traces of dust then refine. Usual trim, glass, tyres, engine, arches and so on were cleaned and dressed. LSP of choice was some newly enjoyable toys...










Interior got some much needed love and attention...



















And now some gratuitous after pictures...













































































































Thanks for looking.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2011)

Nice work there.


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

nice work there scotty :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work mate especially on the BM.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

The portfolio is getting better Scott,nice Lambo!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice work mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

DJ1989 said:


> Nice work there.





swiftjon said:


> nice work there scotty :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work mate especially on the BM.





Scrim-1- said:


> Nice work mate





tonyy said:


> Fantastic job..


Cheers all. Was getting pushed for time on the Z tbh but not a bad outcome by all accounts tbh.



B&B Autostyle said:


> The portfolio is getting better Scott,nice Lambo!


Cheers bud. The Aston and Lambo are 2 of a few weekly regular cars that I maintain. Both required a slight pick me up and protection had weekend. Only a few pics but very lush cars worth sharing. :thumb:


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

very nice work there Scott :thumb:

that bimmer has come up very well,


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

great work on the Alpina Scott :thumb:

i want that lambo:driver:


----------



## pho_shizzle (May 4, 2011)

Thumbs up! I want that lambo too!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Pride & Performance said:


> very nice work there Scott :thumb:
> 
> that bimmer has come up very well,





Purple Haze said:


> great work on the Alpina Scott :thumb:
> 
> i want that lambo:driver:





pho_shizzle said:


> Thumbs up! I want that lambo too!


Cheers guys. Really appreciate it.

Nic - Still isnt perfect in my eyes but I would hazzard a guess that there was at the very least 85% removal overall.


----------



## 1Valet PRO (Nov 2, 2005)

:thumb:nice


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looking good mate, some nice motors! Was that Z4 Last Fridays job?

Cheers


PaulN


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

1Valet PRO said:


> :thumb:nice





PaulN said:


> Looking good mate, some nice motors! Was that Z4 Last Fridays job?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> PaulN


Cheers both.

Paul - Yep and rolled into Monday due to a mixture of hard paint and the major etchings. Took some punishment to get it how it is now.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Beau Technique said:


> Cheers both.
> 
> Paul - Yep and rolled into Monday due to a mixture of hard paint and the major etchings. Took some punishment to get it how it is now.


Nightmare......

I finished about 8pm after a slow start :detailer:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

PaulN said:


> Nightmare......
> 
> I finished about 8pm after a slow start :detailer:


Ah, yes. You didnt get the Landrover until late. I would say not good but im sure it was enjoyable buddy.:thumb:


----------



## AutoshineSV (Feb 21, 2008)

Some fine work there Mr Beau.....


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Bloody excellent work mate, one day i hope to take my detailing further & machine correct my beastie (lacking the balls at the moment) 

Im amazed how people allow such nice cars get into such a horrible state.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nicely Done...:thumb:


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

Top work bud 

just one thing tho m8 the Astons A V8 Vantage isnt it not a vanquish


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

AutoshineSV said:


> Some fine work there Mr Beau.....





ITHAQVA said:


> Bloody excellent work mate, one day i hope to take my detailing further & machine correct my beastie (lacking the balls at the moment)
> 
> Im amazed how people allow such nice cars get into such a horrible state.





james_death said:


> Nicely Done...:thumb:





glos nige said:


> Top work bud
> 
> just one thing tho m8 the Astons A V8 Vantage isnt it not a vanquish


Cheers all.

glos nige - Your 100% correct. i feel a royal plonker. Amended. Thanks for pointing that out:thumb:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking good :thumb: Not a huge fan of the Z4s, but that's a lovely colour, and a great turnaround


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

Thats ok m8 didnt do it to make you look stupid


----------



## Jav_R (Apr 2, 2011)

amazing job man!
What´s the name type font used on your photos!?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

cotter said:


> Looking good :thumb: Not a huge fan of the Z4s, but that's a lovely colour, and a great turnaround





Jav_R said:


> amazing job man!
> What´s the name type font used on your photos!?


Cheers both. Cant remember the name of the font now. Some American graffiti affair.



glos nige said:


> Thats ok m8 didnt do it to make you look stupid


I know fella. No worries.:thumb:


----------



## riles (Jan 27, 2011)

lovely job


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

riles said:


> lovely job





Old Skool said:


> Nice work mate :thumb:


Ta muchly both.:thumb:


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Some very nice metal there Scott, and some very nice work to boot ..


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

dooka said:


> Some very nice metal there Scott, and some very nice work to boot ..


Cheers Rob buddy.:thumb:


----------

